# REC - Layered Athenian Cheese Spread



## SierraCook (Apr 1, 2005)

When I made this recipe I used the cherry peppers.   

*Layered Athenian Cheese Spread

*2 (8 oz., each) pkgs. cream cheese, softened
2 (4 oz., each) crumbled feta cheese
1 garlic clove, pressed
1 (10 oz.) pkg. frozen chopped spinach, thawed and well-drained
1 (7 oz.) jar sweet roasted red or cherry peppers, drained and patted dry
1/3 cup almonds, chopped
Assorted crackers 

Combine cream cheese and feta cheese in medium bowl. Stir in pressed garlic and drained spinach. Chop peppers. Line mold with plastic wrap. Divide cheese mixture in half. Press half of the cheese mixture into mold; top with peppers. Spread remaining cheese over red peppers. Cover and refrigerate several hours to allow flavors to blend. To serve, invert onto serving plate. Remove plastic wrap. Press almonds onto top of molded cheese. Serve with assorted crackers or breadsticks. Makes 20 servings.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Apr 2, 2005)

another cream cheese recipe, hoo ray!


----------

